# What is your favorite spray?



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm looking for a spray that will speed up drying time but also condition and make the coat feel nice- for all breeds not just poodles. Quicker Slicker was mentioned here, but I've also heard of Ice on Ice, Davis Quick Dry, The Stuff, Show Season's, Crown Royale. There are probably more. Which his your favorite and why? I've never used sprays like this. Typically I just use the Espree Aloe hydrating spray after the dog is dry. I don't notice much difference though.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Quicker Slicker will speed drying time. I also use/love Ice on Ice but don't think it is designed to speed up drying time. Davis Quick Dry as the name says, speeds up drying time. The Stuff is good for detangling; Show Season makes a Quick Dry Shampoo, not sure if they have a leave in. I use the shampoo when I am in a hurry, but a gallon lasts me over a year. Crown Royale is mainly finishing sprays, I think, like Ice on Ice. EZ Groom also makes a Quick Dry spray which I used few years ago. Be sure you use a light conditioner, as conditioners can increase drying time. I don't condition any dog after every groom, and some never as they are usually being shaved fairly short. 
Davis Fluff Out doesn't speed drying time, but helps to keep the groom looking fresh. I use Quicker Slicker, now out of until August; Ice on Ice, and Fluff Out in the shop. My go to conditioner is Les Pooche, costly at $70 a gallon, but again used sparingly in a small shop lasts me a couple years. I use Ice on Ice a lot when drying/brushing out ears/tails and while scissoring. Loved Crown Royale for my cockers when I was showing. There is a lot out there. Don't buy large quantities until you know you like something.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks! The EZ Groom one looks pretty good. I might try that.


----------



## laura1960 (Feb 23, 2014)

Won't speed drying time, but I love the Isle of Dogs conditioning spray! Makes my standard poodle's coat so very nice to pet, and has a pleasant scent that isn't overly sweet and cloying. Little bit goes a long way. It's also good for a "freshen-up" between groomings.
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Everyday-Isle-Dogs-Coating-Tangle-Prone/dp/B002LAS734[/ame]


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Crown Royale is a good spray for breaking down hairspray on a show dog as is Plush Puppy OMG. I like Isle of Dogs Detangle for a good brushing spray. I use Quicker Slicker or Chris Christensen Ice on Ice to spritz a wet coat before force drying it.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks. I used a colleagues Crown Royale spray on Kennedy and didn't notice much difference though. He was soft, but he always is right after I bathe him. I'm open to try the other sprays though.


----------

